# Fichero configuracion X

## Capsize1976

Buenas, me gustaria saber como se configura el gestor de ventanas, en que fichero es y donde esta. pues no lo he encontrado. Imagino que se pone en el directorio /home del usuario.

----------

## ElOrens

XF86Config, XF86Setup, Xconfigurator... la verdad que no recuerdo exactamente cómo era y ahora no puedo mirarlo.

Dale a X(ó x)+tabulador y algo que se le parezca.

El archivo de configuración te lo deja en /etc/X11/XF86Config-4, no en el home. Ahí te tocará toquetearlo para afinarlo (gl, v4l, etc...)

----------

## PollO

Para configurar el gestor de ventanas y lo quieres q arranquen las X al principio por ejemplo gkrellm o algo asi o una consola vamos lo quieras es tan sencillo como editar el /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc, en gentoo biene el comentario y todo de "# start some nice programs

" pues depues de eso ya sabes   :Wink: 

----------

## Guest

 *ElOrens wrote:*   

> XF86Config, XF86Setup, Xconfigurator... la verdad que no recuerdo exactamente cómo era y ahora no puedo mirarlo.
> 
> Dale a X(ó x)+tabulador y algo que se le parezca.
> 
> El archivo de configuración te lo deja en /etc/X11/XF86Config-4, no en el home. Ahí te tocará toquetearlo para afinarlo (gl, v4l, etc...)

 

Eso ya lo se, me refiero al gestor no al X en si, el X en si lo configuro a mano, es mucho mejor. Me refiero al Gestor, Gnome, KDE, etc. Donde se le dice cual usar?

----------

## Guest

 *PollO wrote:*   

> Para configurar el gestor de ventanas y lo quieres q arranquen las X al principio por ejemplo gkrellm o algo asi o una consola vamos lo quieras es tan sencillo como editar el /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc, en gentoo biene el comentario y todo de "# start some nice programs
> 
> " pues depues de eso ya sabes  

 

No, si precisamente eso es lo que NO quiero. Ya se que con RC-update se puede hacer que arranque, pero No quiero eso. Quiero estar en modo consola y hacer startx y que arranque el gestor, ya sea KDE o gnome, segun lo tenga configurado, pero es ahi donde no se donde se le dice cual usar, dependiendo el usuario. Me comprendeis? agradezco la ayuda que me dais, pero me habre explicado mal.

----------

## tarty

Pues pa eso me parece que tienes que crear un fichero llamado ".xinitrc" en tu directorio home (cd ~) cuyo contenido tiene que ser el gestor que quieres (AfterStep, KDE, o lo que sea) a mi me funciona con afterstep.

Tambien puedes usar el kdm/gdm/xdm que son "logers" (cuand metes tu user y tu pass al arrancar tu linux) que ademas de ponerle "cariatas" a los usuarios te deja elegir el escritorio.

----------

## PollO

Haber no entiendo bien todavia quieres un escritorio distinto para cada usuario ? , eso se haria metiendo en cada home .xinit o un .Xsession, con /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc lo q hace es un cabio q afeta a todos, es y cuando pones startx en la consola te carga el gestor q le has indicado kde, gnome, lo q sea , para q arranque directamente en X es lo q comentas de los Rc-updates, si quieres q arranqe directamente con X y sea un gestor de ventanas q elijas depende del gestor q uses XDM GDM, etc cada uno tiene sus propios archivos de configuracion. De todas formas sigo sin entender bien lo q dices espero q esto te sirva de algo

----------

## Agamenon

 *tarty wrote:*   

> Pues pa eso me parece que tienes que crear un fichero llamado ".xinitrc" sden tu directorio home (cd ~) cuyo contenido tiene que ser el gestor que quieres (AfterStep, KDE, o lo que sea) a mi me funciona con afterstep.
> 
> Tambien puedes usar el kdm/gdm/xdm que son "logers" (cuand metes tu user y tu pass al arrancar tu linux) que ademas de ponerle "cariatas" a los usuarios te deja elegir el escritorio.
> 
> A que te refieres con el RC-update porque realmente no se para que se usa si me lo puedes explicar me haces un gran favor. Cualquier cosita mi mail es jarabe77@hotmail.com y estoy conectado permanentemente con el mesenger para chatear.

 

----------

